# Gearing...Ashville



## one_speed (Jun 30, 2003)

I am going to be visiting Ashville, NC in a few weeks for a training camp, of sorts. It'll be a smaller group and we have started researching rides. I'm aware of the terrain, but have never ridden anywhere in that area.

I'm a cat. 3 racer and should have some miles in the legs before getting there. However, with the weather in Ohio lately, we'll see what I can do. I am an OK climber, but don't consider it my strongest point. However, I did do a lot more mtn. biking last year, which really seemed to help in that area and was climbing pretty well last fall.

Anyway, I am wondering about gearing for the area. The smallest I currently have is a 39 x 25 and I'm hoping that's enough. Then again, this is training, not racing. 

Thanks much!!


----------



## 3car (Jul 3, 2006)

39x25 will be fine for you.


----------



## one_speed (Jun 30, 2003)

Thanks 3car, appreciate it. I'll stick with what I have and focus on getting some miles in before I get there.


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

one_speed, i'm a lowly cat 4, but i managed north GA with a 39x25. hypothetically, of course, the steepest sections of hogpen and brasstown could have seen a bit of paper boy action, but that's totally hypothetical  next year, i think my trip to GA will see me with a 13-26 or 13-29, but only if i'm feeling like dropping $ for the special occasion and extra "special-use-on-rare-occasion-that-i-get-to-go-to-mountains cassette" really, anything larger than 25 only gets you an easier bail out gear....

you will be fine.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

I am not a racer but do ride mountain miles on the majority of my rides. I visit Western North Carolina several times a year to ride some mountains different from the ones outside my door in East Tennessee. I ride about 200 to 250 miles per week many of which are climbing miles. What I have discovered at my fitness level is that on climbing rides of 50 to 70 miles with elevation gains of about 5000-8000 feet my 39x25 gearing is fine but on longer rides of 90 to 100+ and 9000 to 12000 feet of elevation gain my legs tend to wear out especially if the last 10 to 15 miles have significant climbing. 
For the longer rides I have found that 39x27 gearing lets me save something for the end of the ride which actually improved my times. This may not be an issue for you though as you are probably a stronger rider than me.

Also, if your climbing is mostly on the Blue Ridge Parkway then the 39x25 is ok because even though the climbs are long they tend to be more consistent and gradual, whereas if you are climbing some other back roads up the mountains they tend to be steeper and hurt more especially if they are towards the end of a long ride, this is when you will be thankful for the 27 gear.

Have a great time, maybe I will run across you there because I am planning a 3-4 day trip around Asheville/Sylva in March.


----------



## one_speed (Jun 30, 2003)

Thanks much for the responses. I'll probably stick with what I have for now.

Cheers! Ride safe.


----------



## 3car (Jul 3, 2006)

If you are going for a few days, you should consider heading to Boone and riding the Blood, Sweat, and Gears route. It has some really good climbs over the 100 miles. I think you can print the map from the event web page. 

Have fun.


----------

